# My bud smells funny????



## Killertea08 (Oct 22, 2008)

OK so my bud smells great when I break up a nug to smoke but when I open the jar it has a slight wet grass smell.  Is this because it was dryed to quick.  I had the plant hanging upside down and the fan very close to it, so I think it was dryed to quick.  Could this be reason for the smell.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 22, 2008)

I think thats pretty common.  Mine had that nasty smell too.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 22, 2008)

I suggest you drop hints that your bud needs more showers.

As for the weed, all strains smell differently


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

:yeahthat: *One phenotype I got is like an intense lemon cleaner, one is fruity pebbles and the other isnt as great more dankish smelling. But that bud LOOKS the prettiest.*


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Mine smells kinda differnt when I just open da jar but the second I take a bud out and break it open MAN da smell is WAY differnt and WAY yummy. *


----------



## gasman (Oct 22, 2008)

my buds smell like good sex when jar is opened .Then you break it up to smoke it,s like an orgasm .  :ccc:


----------



## Pnw-cronic (Oct 22, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> OK so my bud smells great when I break up a nug to smoke but when I open the jar it has a slight wet grass smell.


well thats funny seein how that what it is :hubba:  i think its just its normal gases coming from the break down of vegetaion


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  I did some reading in my mass collection of books and everyone says to dry very slow for a week or 2.  Thats funny because my bud was grown outside and pretty dense and to my amazement it was pretty dry and smokable after 5 days!  I cured it in a jar for 3 days then when I opened the jar it smelled like wet grass.  So I left the jar open to air out over night then covered it for 24 hrs and it was still the same.  Its Dutch Passion Skunk 1 so I don't know I think its just the strain, cause when I break open a nug it smells like sweet fruit.  Thanks everyone and happy growing!


----------

